# how would i know my degree is equivalent australian degree?



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I had done Bachelors in Software Engineering from Bahria University, Karachi. I want to know if my degree is equivalent australian degree? so that I can apply for skill assessment for Group A.

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You would know if the course descriptions of the degrees was similar or identical.

Essentially a degree is considered equivalent if this 1:1 relationship holds between an AU bachelors and foreign bachelors degree.

I think the assessing agency (i.e. ACS) uses NOOSR publications to find out whether the degrees are equivalent. Unfortunately access to most NOOSR publications requires a fee.



farazfaheem said:


> I had done Bachelors in Software Engineering from Bahria University, Karachi. I want to know if my degree is equivalent australian degree? so that I can apply for skill assessment for Group A.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

@OP: Are you sure it says "equivalent" and not "recognized"? Recognized overseas universities are listed on Immi's website, I think. Do a search.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

This is Country Education Profiles (CEP) that provides information and guidelines on comparing qualifications from 119 countries. 

but it is paid subscription service only for 
Educational institutions
Employers
Assessing authorities
Professional bodies
Government departments and agencies
Recruitment agencies

I think we cant know what their guidelines to compare qualification according to AUS equivalent degree




amaslam said:


> You would know if the course descriptions of the degrees was similar or identical.
> 
> Essentially a degree is considered equivalent if this 1:1 relationship holds between an AU bachelors and foreign bachelors degree.
> 
> I think the assessing agency (i.e. ACS) uses NOOSR publications to find out whether the degrees are equivalent. Unfortunately access to most NOOSR publications requires a fee.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Yup it says equivalent Australian degree/diploma in the the document of PIM Guidelines 23February2009 from ACS. 

As far as you are assessed with ACS, DIAC wont go into that detail i guess. 

still i will search the listed universities.



riversandlakes said:


> @OP: Are you sure it says "equivalent" and not "recognized"? Recognized overseas universities are listed on Immi's website, I think. Do a search.


----------



## reachanoop (Sep 6, 2009)

If yours is a recognized engineering institute (for example in India, we have AICTE - All India Council for Technical Education) by a corresponding technical board in your country, it will most likely be of global standards, and will be recognized. 
Also, for ACS to recognize your degree as IT major, you should have computer software/hardware/networking relating subjects covered in 2 full semesters.
You can analyze and decide.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a major in software engineering that includes, object oriented, programming, project management, quality assurance, Artificial Intelligence etc.. 

Yup, my uni is registered with Pakistan Engineering Council which is standard for an engineering university to be recognized in Pakistan. I guess its fine .. 

thanks. 



reachanoop said:


> If yours is a recognized engineering institute (for example in India, we have AICTE - All India Council for Technical Education) by a corresponding technical board in your country, it will most likely be of global standards, and will be recognized.
> Also, for ACS to recognize your degree as IT major, you should have computer software/hardware/networking relating subjects covered in 2 full semesters.
> You can analyze and decide.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

farazfaheem said:


> This is Country Education Profiles (CEP) that provides information and guidelines on comparing qualifications from 119 countries.
> 
> but it is paid subscription service only for
> Educational institutions
> ...


Hi Faraz,

CEP is very useful tool to finding out the chance of getting a positive skills assessment as all skills assessor, including the ASC, use the CEP inform as part of their assessment process. 

Essentially if your studies at a level 1 institution you should submit your skills assessment, level 2 means there is risk and level 3, well if its level 3 or more dont bother.

Cheers,
Sam Hammadieh


----------

